

George Gilder: Bitcoin is the Libertarian Solution to the Money Enigma [video] - ghosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9hb0EKAcro&list=UU0uVZd8N7FfIZnPu0y7o95A

======
dang
Url changed from [http://cdixon.org/2014/08/13/bitcoin-is-the-currency-the-
int...](http://cdixon.org/2014/08/13/bitcoin-is-the-currency-the-internet-
deserves-and-needs/), which points to this.

